# How do you like your eggs?



## JustAnotherNut

I prefer over medium, so the whites are fully cooked and the yolk soft & runny to dip my toast. If I have a fried egg sandwich, well done. Deviled is good too


----------



## OldLady

I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.


----------



## tycho1572

That depends on how I'm using them.


----------



## tycho1572

I wouldn't want runny yokes on a sandwich.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

tycho1572 said:


> That depends on how I'm planning on eating/using them.



You do get multiple choices, ya know.......just sayin


----------



## Pogo

I voted for most of 'em except the extremes of hard/soft.  No idea what "coddled" means though.  

Is that like when your egg wants to learn to drive and you get all fussy about how it has to wear its seat belt?  

Btw you forgot "omeletted".  That's what I had today.  Spinach, mushroom, imported Gouda and feta.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Any way

eggs are the perfect food.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OldLady said:


> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.



I don't think I've ever heard of that 

But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> I voted for most of 'em except the extremes of hard/soft.  No idea what "coddled" means though.
> 
> Is that like when your egg wants to learn to drive and you get all fussy about how it has to wear its seat belt?


I think that means when you basically poach them in a liquid that you also ingest, instead of just boiling water.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.



Yike, that sounds like_ so_ much work


----------



## OldLady

JustAnotherNut said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
Click to expand...

No wonder I was getting "raw" eggs when I ordered them over easy!  I thought I had a shitty cook at the diner.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yike, that sounds like_ so_ much work
Click to expand...

It's definitely a Sunday thing.


----------



## tycho1572

JustAnotherNut said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on how I'm planning on eating/using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do get multiple choices, ya know.......just sayin
Click to expand...

I saw the choices.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> I voted for most of 'em except the extremes of hard/soft.  No idea what "coddled" means though.
> 
> Is that like when your egg wants to learn to drive and you get all fussy about how it has to wear its seat belt?
> 
> Btw you forgot "omeletted".  That's what I had today.  Spinach, mushroom, imported Gouda and feta.



Coddled eggs are just barely cooked.....pretty much a raw egg with a little heat treatment.

I didn't include omelets cause that's a whole different ball game......to me anyway.


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
Click to expand...


My understanding --- and what I get if I order "over easy" -- is fully cooked whites and not-fully-cooked (runny) yolks.

Excellent -- I knew we could find something to argue about if we teamed up.


----------



## tycho1572

I don't have a favorite way of eating them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OldLady said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder I was getting "raw" eggs when I ordered them over easy!  I thought I had a shitty cook at the diner.
Click to expand...


it does depend on the cook's knowledge or ability to get the eggs just right. Most fail and you still get some snot right around the edge between the white & yolk. I cut that out & leave it on the plate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Love me some Quiche....
Quiche


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My understanding --- and what I get if I order "over easy" -- is fully cooked whites and not-fully-cooked (runny) yolks.
> 
> Excellent -- I knew we could find something to argue about if we teamed up.
Click to expand...


Then maybe the cooks in your area do that, but around here 'over easy' is to crack an egg into the pan, cook only long enough to set the bottom, turn it over to cook until that is just set.......the white isn't fully cooked.



We seem to argue over most everything, and agree on very little.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Love me some Quiche....
> Quiche



Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Quiche....
> Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?
Click to expand...


  Yeah but they're still eggs.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Quiche....
> Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they're still eggs.
Click to expand...


True, but that's why I didn't include Quiche, Omelets or even Benedict which I love.....cause they include other stuff.


----------



## Mac1958

Anyone who doesn't like their eggs over easy is a fag.


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Quiche....
> Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they're still eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but that's why I didn't include Quiche, Omelets or even Benedict which I love.....cause they include other stuff.
Click to expand...


I'll agree (  ) on quiche since it's also pastry.  But an omelette is just eggs with accessories -- or without, could be a plain omelette.  Could be as simple as cheese.

I luvs my omelettes.


----------



## OldLady

JustAnotherNut said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder I was getting "raw" eggs when I ordered them over easy!  I thought I had a shitty cook at the diner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does depend on the cook's knowledge or ability to get the eggs just right. Most fail and you still get some snot right around the edge between the white & yolk. I cut that out & leave it on the plate.
Click to expand...

If you're doing them at home, the easiest way to get cooked whites and runny yolks is to not turn them, cook them "sunny side up" but instead of just spooning hot fat over them, once the white has set on the bottom, take your tiniest pot lid and cover them up for about a minute or two.  The yolk does get a little "filmy" looking, but they are just right.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OldLady said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder I was getting "raw" eggs when I ordered them over easy!  I thought I had a shitty cook at the diner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does depend on the cook's knowledge or ability to get the eggs just right. Most fail and you still get some snot right around the edge between the white & yolk. I cut that out & leave it on the plate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're doing them at home, the easiest way to get cooked whites and runny yolks is to not turn them, cook them "sunny side up" but instead of just spooning hot fat over them, once the white has set on the bottom, take your tiniest pot lid and cover them up for about a minute or two.  The yolk does get a little "filmy" looking, but they are just right.
Click to expand...


Agreed, but I'll plate them, then turn the pan over the top to cover for a few. The heat in the pan is usually enough to finish the whites


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them soufleed/baked.  I think some people call them Dutch eggs.  You beat the whites separate and fold them into the beaten yolks, start them in the frypan just to set the bottom and then put it in the oven to finish cooking.  Light fluffy and flavorful.
> Otherwise I like them over easy, but for sure the whites need to be cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of that
> 
> But if the whites are fully cooked, and soft yolk, it's over medium. Over easy is where the whites aren't fully cooked & still snotty. I can't stand snotty eggs. Blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder I was getting "raw" eggs when I ordered them over easy!  I thought I had a shitty cook at the diner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does depend on the cook's knowledge or ability to get the eggs just right. Most fail and you still get some snot right around the edge between the white & yolk. I cut that out & leave it on the plate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're doing them at home, the easiest way to get cooked whites and runny yolks is to not turn them, cook them "sunny side up" but instead of just spooning hot fat over them, once the white has set on the bottom, take your tiniest pot lid and cover them up for about a minute or two.  The yolk does get a little "filmy" looking, but they are just right.
Click to expand...


   If I do em sunnyside up I use the electric skillet.
Toss in some butter,add the eggs and a couple tablespoons of water and cover.
   They come out absolutely perfect.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Quiche....
> Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they're still eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but that's why I didn't include Quiche, Omelets or even Benedict which I love.....cause they include other stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree (  ) on quiche since it's also pastry.  But an omelette is just eggs with accessories -- or without, could be a plain omelette.  Could be as simple as cheese.
> 
> I luvs my omelettes.
Click to expand...


But those 'accessories' include many choices in themselves. Hubs likes his with just cheese, then globs strawberry jam over the top. YUCK
I & the boys like all kinds of stuff & depends on what I have available.....chopped ham, sausage, bacon, mushrooms, onions & peppers


----------



## Marion Morrison

I have one of those Orgeenic pans and it's over-easy every time with no spatula.


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some Quiche....
> Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but they're still eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but that's why I didn't include Quiche, Omelets or even Benedict which I love.....cause they include other stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree (  ) on quiche since it's also pastry.  But an omelette is just eggs with accessories -- or without, could be a plain omelette.  Could be as simple as cheese.
> 
> I luvs my omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But those 'accessories' include many choices in themselves. Hubs likes his with just cheese, then globs strawberry jam over the top. YUCK
> I & the boys like all kinds of stuff & depends on what I have available.....chopped ham, sausage, bacon, mushrooms, onions & peppers
Click to expand...


I agree with both of those sediments including the yuck.  Jam?  That's just wrong.

But --- you _can _still make an omelette without any extraneous ingredients and it's still an omelette because of how it's made.  After that point it's just a question of what the optional ingredients might be, if any.  But they're all made as omelettes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Love a Frittata as well...when it comes to eggs with stuff in em.
  The texture kicks ass!!
Sunday Frittata


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Quiche usually have other ingredients included in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they're still eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but that's why I didn't include Quiche, Omelets or even Benedict which I love.....cause they include other stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll agree (  ) on quiche since it's also pastry.  But an omelette is just eggs with accessories -- or without, could be a plain omelette.  Could be as simple as cheese.
> 
> I luvs my omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But those 'accessories' include many choices in themselves. Hubs likes his with just cheese, then globs strawberry jam over the top. YUCK
> I & the boys like all kinds of stuff & depends on what I have available.....chopped ham, sausage, bacon, mushrooms, onions & peppers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with both of those sediments including the yuck.  Jam?  That's just wrong.
> 
> But --- you _can _still make an omelette without any extraneous ingredients and it's still an omelette because of how it's made.  After that point it's just a question of what the optional ingredients might be, if any.  But they're all made as omelettes.
Click to expand...




HereWeGoAgain said:


> Love a Frittata as well...when it comes to eggs with stuff in em.
> The texture kicks ass!!
> Sunday Frittata



Yes, okay FINE. Eggs with stuff is still eggs.....Oops I either forgot or didn't include them based on my own opinion and so that's my mistake. Thank you both for enlightening me.


----------



## Rocko

Scrambled eggs with tomatoes and a little bit of salt. I can eat that all day.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Never ever store bought. Never from battery hens.  We have a couple of good sources, neighbors who have chickens. We have a family a foxes under the deck so no chickens for us.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Luddly Neddite said:


> Never ever store bought. Never from battery hens.  We have a couple of good sources, neighbors who have chickens. We have a family a foxes under the deck so no chickens for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com



Get rid of the foxes!


----------



## depotoo

You forgot the choice of - I don't


----------



## Michelle420

sunnyside up


----------



## tycho1572

Luddly Neddite said:


> Never ever store bought. Never from battery hens.  We have a couple of good sources, neighbors who have chickens. We have a family a foxes under the deck so no chickens for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


You mooch from your neighbors because you aren't smarter than a fox?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love scrambled and deviled eggs too.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Marion Morrison

Foxes are cute. I would hesitate to kill a fox.

I'm not going to eat it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tycho1572 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever store bought. Never from battery hens.  We have a couple of good sources, neighbors who have chickens. We have a family a foxes under the deck so no chickens for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> You mooch from your neighbors because you aren't smarter than a fox?
Click to expand...



What a really stupid post. I pay $5 a dozen - well worth it.

And I really like our foxes. We have a camera system set up and get new pics and videos all the time. 

Besides, we travel a lot and chickens need to be cared for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Marion Morrison said:


> Foxes are cute. I would hesitate to kill a fox.
> 
> I'm not going to eat it.




They're wonderful. We get to watch the kits almost every day. Wouldn't consider trading that for eggs when we can easily buy good eggs from nearby. We also buy from the Mennonites - theyre range free too. 

I'd like to post video but our connection is so slow, it never quite uploads. I'll post some stills sometime.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Luddly Neddite said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxes are cute. I would hesitate to kill a fox.
> 
> I'm not going to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're wonderful. We get to watch the kits almost every day. Wouldn't consider trading that for eggs when we can easily buy good eggs from nearby. We also buy from the Mennonites - theyre range free too.
> 
> I'd like to post video but our connection is so slow, it never quite uploads. I'll post some stills sometime.
Click to expand...



You live in NY?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Marion Morrison said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxes are cute. I would hesitate to kill a fox.
> 
> I'm not going to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're wonderful. We get to watch the kits almost every day. Wouldn't consider trading that for eggs when we can easily buy good eggs from nearby. We also buy from the Mennonites - theyre range free too.
> 
> I'd like to post video but our connection is so slow, it never quite uploads. I'll post some stills sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in NY?
Click to expand...



No.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Luddly Neddite said:


> N
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxes are cute. I would hesitate to kill a fox.
> 
> I'm not going to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're wonderful. We get to watch the kits almost every day. Wouldn't consider trading that for eggs when we can easily buy good eggs from nearby. We also buy from the Mennonites - theyre range free too.
> 
> I'd like to post video but our connection is so slow, it never quite uploads. I'll post some stills sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing PA then.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Nope.

do't know


Marion Morrison said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxes are cute. I would hesitate to kill a fox.
> 
> I'm not going to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're wonderful. We get to watch the kits almost every day. Wouldn't consider trading that for eggs when we can easily buy good eggs from nearby. We also buy from the Mennonites - they're range free too.
> 
> I'd like to post video but our connection is so slow, it never quite uploads. I'll post some stills sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You live in NY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing PA then.
Click to expand...



No.

I don't know if you're saying that chickens, foxes, Mennonites or eggs only occur in NY or PA but I assure, they just all over the place!

I never post personal information. I have been harassed by RWNJs on this board. I have been stalked (okay, DarkFury tried and failed miserably - must be that IQ of 214 ...). I know of other libs who have harassed and stalked by RWNJs. 

Not saying no liberal ever harassed anyone but its unlikely I would be told about it.

For some time now, I have advised others, including RWNJs, not to post personal info here. The only piece of personal info I have posted is that I lived west of Tucson for more than 25 years and that what I write about Mexico, Mexicans and immigration is based, first and foremost on my first hand experience. 

I don't want to disrupt and derail this thread any more than I already have so anyone who wants to discuss this further should move it to the Flame Zone.


----------



## Pogo

I can personally attest that I have witnessed chickens, foxes, Mennonites AND eggs in places very far indeed from both New York and Pennsylvania.

BUT ----------- never all in the same place.  

I'm sure there's some kind of conspiracy there for MindWars .....


----------



## DarkFury

*Two eggs hard boiled evey morning with one slice of wheat toast. I wanted to drop five pounds and that did it while meeting a reasonable protein count.*


----------



## Joanimaroni

tycho1572 said:


> That depends on how I'm using them.




Absolutely! Over easy for fried egg,  fried hard and crispy for an egg sandwich, poached for eggs Benedict, scrambled with mushrooms, onions, peppers, and cheese....with lots of combinations.


----------



## Kat

I am glad to see I am not alone in hating snotty whites. Runny yolks are yum, but if it has any snotty white I will gag. Been that way all my life.


----------



## Lulllaboo

I love omelette


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Going to have to try this....


----------



## Hossfly

I likes muh eggs. Most times I kill 'em before I cook 'em.  






​


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

JustAnotherNut said:


> I prefer over medium, so the whites are fully cooked and the yolk soft & runny to dip my toast. If I have a fried egg sandwich, well done. Deviled is good too



Sunny side up is my favorite way.


----------



## danielpalos

I like my eggs like i like my women; sometimes over easy, sometimes over hard.


----------



## Hossfly

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer over medium, so the whites are fully cooked and the yolk soft & runny to dip my toast. If I have a fried egg sandwich, well done. Deviled is good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny side up is my favorite way.
Click to expand...


I like 'em any way except dropped on the floor.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Hossfly said:


> I likes muh eggs. Most times I kill 'em before I cook 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That looks about as disgusting as the 'Thing'....and no that is not an invitation to post it either. UGH


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Going to have to try this....



It does look interesting and reminds me of 'Egg in a basket' where you cut a hole in the middle of a slice of bread, butter both sides,put in fry pan, then crack an egg into the hole. Fry both sides.......I used to do that as a kid, it was tasty & fun.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to try this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look interesting and reminds me of 'Egg in a basket' where you cut a hole in the middle of a slice of bread, butter both sides,put in fry pan, then crack an egg into the hole. Fry both sides.......I used to do that as a kid, it was tasty & fun.
Click to expand...


  I want to check out the texture and taste of the whites mainly.
Do they taste like regular egg whites or does the texture change it in anyway?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to try this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look interesting and reminds me of 'Egg in a basket' where you cut a hole in the middle of a slice of bread, butter both sides,put in fry pan, then crack an egg into the hole. Fry both sides.......I used to do that as a kid, it was tasty & fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to check out the texture and taste of the whites mainly.
> Do they taste like regular egg whites or does the texture change it in anyway?
Click to expand...


I don't know, I've never tried 'Clouds'.......but my first thought was Meringue and I'd guess it would taste like it. IDK


----------



## Iceweasel

Hossfly said:


> I likes muh eggs. Most times I kill 'em before I cook 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Is it dead?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to try this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look interesting and reminds me of 'Egg in a basket' where you cut a hole in the middle of a slice of bread, butter both sides,put in fry pan, then crack an egg into the hole. Fry both sides.......I used to do that as a kid, it was tasty & fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to check out the texture and taste of the whites mainly.
> Do they taste like regular egg whites or does the texture change it in anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I've never tried 'Clouds'.......but my first thought was Meringue and I'd guess it would taste like it. IDK
Click to expand...


   Meringue has sugar and either lime,lemon or cream of tartar which helps with setting the whites into a thick foam.
   I have to wonder what the whites taste like with just salt and pepper.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to try this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look interesting and reminds me of 'Egg in a basket' where you cut a hole in the middle of a slice of bread, butter both sides,put in fry pan, then crack an egg into the hole. Fry both sides.......I used to do that as a kid, it was tasty & fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to check out the texture and taste of the whites mainly.
> Do they taste like regular egg whites or does the texture change it in anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I've never tried 'Clouds'.......but my first thought was Meringue and I'd guess it would taste like it. IDK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meringue has sugar and either lime,lemon or cream of tartar which helps with setting the whites into a thick foam.
> I have to wonder what the whites taste like with just salt and pepper.
Click to expand...


True enough about the differences, but I'll let you try them and let me know. Though it is an interesting way of doing eggs.....I'm not interested enough to try it. 

1.) Beaten egg whites are too foamy for me

2.) As a kid I had to help my Aunt make divinity at Christmastime every year.....and I'm over it now, thanks


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Over easy...with a little paprika and black pepper. Slice of toast with strawberry jelly.


----------



## Ringel05

Typically I prefer them on someone else's plate, don't really like eggs that much.


----------



## Muhammed

Ringel05 said:


> Typically I prefer them on someone else's plate, don't really like eggs that much.


If you don't like eggs it's most likely the cook's fault.


----------



## Ringel05

Muhammed said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typically I prefer them on someone else's plate, don't really like eggs that much.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like eggs it's most likely the cook's fault.
Click to expand...

No, it's the eggs fault combined with my taste buds........


----------



## boedicca

Several ways:

1. Very very soft scrambled in melted butter (not browned).
2. Boiled, 5 1/2 minutes
3. Poached, medium rare
4. Omette, either gruyere & mushroom or green chiles & jack cheese


----------



## Muhammed

Ringel05 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typically I prefer them on someone else's plate, don't really like eggs that much.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like eggs it's most likely the cook's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's the eggs fault combined with my taste buds........
Click to expand...

Are you a vegetarian or something??


----------



## Ringel05

Muhammed said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typically I prefer them on someone else's plate, don't really like eggs that much.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like eggs it's most likely the cook's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's the eggs fault combined with my taste buds........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a vegetarian or something??
Click to expand...

Nope, eggs have an aftertaste that takes about a pot of coffee to wash away.  Now a two pound bacon sandwich (cooked weight) or a couple of pounds of sausage with home fries cooked in butter, onions, salt, pepper and garlic..........  (God I miss those days.......)


----------



## danielpalos

Crispy fried egg to go along with crispy hash browns.  Well done or over hard.


----------



## Mindful

Poached. On buttered toast.


----------

